# Hilfe wer weiß bescheid



## actros1968 (19. Aug. 2012)

Wir haben ein Haus gemietet mit großem Garten und einem großen Teich.
Das Problem ist, der Vermieter hat 3 Jahre nichts an dem Teich gemacht das Wasser war kurz vor dem Umkippen und die Nachbarn haben sich auch schon wegen dem Geruch beschwert.
Jetzt haben wir auf unsere Kosten den Teich wieder flott gemacht.
Das heißt Filter Pumpe Schlammsaugen usw usw. Nicht zu vergessen das Wasser das wieder rein musste.
Unsere Frage wäre jetzt können wir die kosten vom Vermieter wieder verlangen??

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Antworten

Gruss actros1968


----------



## lissbeth66 (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe wer weiß bescheid*

Ich glaube nicht, wahrscheinlich wurde der Teich vom Vormieter angelegt und wenn der Teich nicht Bestandteil des Mietvertrages ist wirst Du da Pech haben . Wie der Teich aussieht ist Geschmacksache . Im Notfall wird der Vermieter behaupten das das ein Naturtümpel  war.


----------



## Vera44 (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe wer weiß bescheid*

Hallo!

Wenn Dein Name in der Signatur stehen würde wäre die Anwort einfacher.
Egal, am besten wäre es gewesen Du hättest vorher mit dem Vermieter darüber gesprochen.
Es gibt welche die sind froh wenn etwas gemacht wird und beteiligen sich zumindest an den Kosten und es gibt andere die sagen - Du hast das gemacht, für Dich und dann bezahl mal....
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen dass Du einen Vermieter der ersten Kategorie hast.


----------



## Zermalmer (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe wer weiß bescheid*

Hallo & Wilkommen actros,

kann Dir da auf anhieb nicht helfen.

Wäre von vornherein erstmal wichtig gewesen das mit dem Vermieter zu besprechen bzw. sogar das es bestandteil des Vertrages hätte sein können/müssen.

Es gibt hier ja einige im Forum, die auch schon einen Teich bei einem gemieteten Haus haben/hatten.

Vielleicht kommen da noch ein paar hilfreiche Informationen.


----------



## pema (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe wer weiß bescheid*

Hallo,
es wird wohl genau so sein, wie bei Veränderungen, die du in der Mietwohnung, -haus vornimmst. Ist vorher nicht mit dem Vermieter über eine Kostenübernahme gesprochen worden, bleibt es sozusagen dein Privatvergnügen, wenn du etwas erneuerst oder hinzufügst. Auch die Kosten bleiben dann an dir hängen...und im schlimmsten Fall kann der Vermieter bei Auszug eine Wiederherstellung des alten Zustandes verlangen. 
Wenn der Teich schon gestunken hat und sich die Nachbarn beschwert haben, hättest du den Vermieter auf diesen Mangel hinweisen sollen und -mit dem Hinweis auf deine Eigenleistung - die Behebung des Mangels verlangen können.
Jetzt kannst du nur noch auf Nettigkeit von Seiten des Vermieters hoffen.

petra


----------



## Joerg (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe wer weiß bescheid*

Hallo actros,
es sollte erst mal vom Mietvertrag abhängen, ist der Garten dort eingeschlossen?
Wenn du selner für den Schmitt der Bäume oder Hecke aufkommst, sollte es auch bei der Teichpflege so sein.
Ist der Geruch wirklich unangenehm, könnte man Mietminderung androhen, ist abee nun zu spät dafür.

Freu dich doch nun über den schönen Teich, den Filter kannst du ja mitnehmen.


----------



## lotta (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe wer weiß bescheid*

hallo,
ne ganz andere frage actros,
sind in den 6000litern wirklich 136 goldfische drin????
oder hab ich das in deinem profil falsch interpretiert???
da würde ich schauen, ob ich nicht welche weiterschenken könnte....
liebe grüsse lotta


----------



## actros1968 (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe wer weiß bescheid*

hallöchen  nein sind nur noch 126 hoffe es werden noch weniger


----------



## Joachim (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe wer weiß bescheid*

Moin,

na von allein werdens eher mehr als weniger. 

Und auch hier - den Vermieter fragen. Fals dem der Teich doch gehört, dann auch dessen "Inventar". Daher: mit dem Vermieter reden - nicht alle sind "schlecht" - es soll auch noch "Menschen" geben unter ihnen.


----------

